# Anyone tried God's Gift?



## TheGoodGrower (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh my God!!! Anyone tried this strain. Its a two hitter quitter. Super sweet and potent... lasts for hours. At least that's what the guy who let me try it said it was called. Anyone grown this strain? Is it always amazing like that?


----------



## MircalGrow (Aug 27, 2013)

TheGoodGrower said:


> Oh my God!!! Anyone tried this strain. Its a two hitter quitter. Super sweet and potent... lasts for hours. At least that's what the guy who let me try it said it was called. Anyone grown this strain? Is it always amazing like that?


I have not personally tried it, but my brother reports it is the strongest he has tried so far in the year and a half he has been able to get, from the dispensaries. : )


----------



## Havek (Aug 27, 2013)

I got it once, at least thats what the guy claimed it was. Super dank.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 27, 2013)

I smoked it a good part of my life from Orange County... My all time favorite strain... I had it once here in Colorado but it wasn't as good at all... Not many people have it, where did he get it? A dispensary?


----------



## kryptoniteglo (Oct 2, 2013)

I just tried it myself for the first time. I'm usually a sativa smoker, but I need a little extra help sleeping so I tried this as a night-smoke. It was excellent! A nice solid body stone with some good laughs (I was watching Louis CK) and I slept all the way through the night. I'm going to look into getting some seeds...


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 2, 2013)

Louie Ck is the shit


----------



## kryptoniteglo (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok I've been researching and it looks like this is clone only. Does anyone have a recommendation for something that might be similar but come in seeds?


----------



## Lalay45 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, My brother in law recently tried this, have good experience..


----------



## chewberto (Oct 11, 2013)

kryptoniteglo said:


> Ok I've been researching and it looks like this is clone only. Does anyone have a recommendation for something that might be similar but come in seeds?


"Da purps" from T.H.seeds is supposedly "gifted" I have a pack but haven't popped yet!


----------



## sk12 (Oct 18, 2013)

Was great had some over the summer lasted throughout my first grow, took very little to get high.


----------



## colonuggs (Oct 19, 2013)

all marijuana is god's gift


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 19, 2013)

colonuggs got it on the money. ALL weed is a gift from God, and it is our job to keep it growing!


----------



## Buzerek (Oct 19, 2013)

colonuggs said:


> all marijuana is god's gift


You got that right brother, I smoked my first bowl at an old age, but I am trying to make that up.


----------

